
Keeping Privacy and Security Simple, for You - aiiane
https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/keeping-privacy-and-security-simple-you/
======
andrerm
> When you turn on Incognito mode in Maps, your Maps activity on that device
> [...] won’t be saved to your Google Account and won’t be used to personalize
> your Maps experience.

This doesn't state that it won't be used to profile you on Google. Dose it?

Is Incognito Mode real privacy browsing? Doesn't it just don't save history
abs cookies after all tabs are closed ?

